
The same bond market move happening now occurred before the last 3 recessions - joshuawright11
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/04/the-same-bond-market-move-happening-now-occurred-before-the-last-three-recessions.html
======
Jeff_Brown
More to the point, it has predicted 13 of the last 9 recessions. (Not a typo.)

[1] [https://seekingalpha.com/article/4110743-next-rate-hike-
will...](https://seekingalpha.com/article/4110743-next-rate-hike-will-bring-
recession)

~~~
jmalicki
When something is right 70% of the time, that's certainly worth using as input
to your decisions.

